# worried please help iui girls



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ladies...im new to iui but am on my first shot of it..    i have pcos and dh is all fine..im on gonal-f (75)..low dose cos of pcos..
i had a scan yesturday (day 7- and i had 15 follies,and 20 follies but all small..no big ones at all..the reason i have them all is because of the pcos..and now im abit worried i should of had one there above 10mm...and i have a scan on friday to see if any change...im sooo worried wot if it dont work wot if the follies dont grow is it early days xxx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

please give me your storeys..and views cu xx


----------



## Scotsgirlie (Oct 4, 2009)

Hiya sweetie, its early days. I have just had my first iui. (3dpiui and counting) can't really advise re pcos but trust in your medical team they will guide you right. Also this place is full of wonderful women with all sorts of stories I'm sure someone will be along with a nugget of advice or two.

can i recommend http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=215971.new;topicseen#new and http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=216208.0 they have been invaluble to me.


----------

